# Atlas Qc42



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 7, 2016)

I just got a QC42 lathe and need help locating a manual.   I want to disassemble it and clean it up.  I know i probably will need to replace some or all of the gearing in the apron.   Can anyone help
thanks
Bill


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 7, 2016)

Here it is on the way home.  Very good condition.   Ways and lead screw look good.  Need to get tooling but first a manual an cleanup


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 8, 2016)

Bill,

You will find the final Atlas parts manual on the 10F in DOWNLOADS.  Along with other documents like the installation manuals on the two versions of the 10" QCGB and other documents.

Click on DOWNLOADS.  See screen dump below.  Bore down to Atlas Lathes   Downloads has no sort capability so the few items on the screen the easier is is to find something.

You will also need a copy of the Atlas Manual Of Lathe Operations (MOLO).  Specifically for the QC42 or QC54, you need the gray cover Atlas version of the 1955 16th edition.  It is the only version and edition to cover the QC 10" models.


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 8, 2016)

Robert do you know where I can get the "the gray cover Atlas version of the 1955 16th edition"  I need to get this as quickly as possible.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 10, 2016)

Bill,

There don't appear to be any originals of the 1955 Atlas 16th edition 1955V6 on eBay tonight.  Ozark Woodworker has a decent reprint available (Item 310386643646).  I bought their reprint of the 1937V1 about a year before I finally found an original and found the quality to be very good.  However, they are more expensive than the typical price of a used original ($48.50 versus $30-$40).  Unfortunately, I don't have an extra copy (I do have one or two extras of the 1937V5 Master Craftsman version).


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 10, 2016)

Bob
I called Clausing and they sent me a Model 10F parts breakdown.  Ive also found a couple of other guys that have the full edition that you suggested and I'm in the process of getting it copied now.
Thanks for the help.
Bill


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 10, 2016)

Bill,

OK.  The basic 10F parts list (with some corrections that will not be in what Clausing sent you) as well as the installation manuals on the two QCGB models plus I think the operator's manual that covers both of them are all available for download in our Downloads section.


----------



## Sheridan22USMC (Jun 5, 2018)

Bill,

Would you happen to be able to send me a copy of MOLO 1955 16th edition?

Thank you


----------

